# Albino Guppies (pics)



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Long Fins








Whites








Reds


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Cool first ones ive ever seen!!! :lol: are you going to breed them??? Very nice.
sean


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Is finding an albino strain like hitting the jackpot in the fish world, as it is in the reptile world? 

Awesome guppies, btw! That male had a lovely orange tail, I love it.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Really gorgeous, love the first pair especially.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The albinos breed regularly. I don't think that they are extremely rare. Just hard to find in most areas. I bought these to sell or trade at OCA. But there are some up on AB now.


----------

